# Nature Preserves Lottery Hunts



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone know why the state of Ohio discontinued these this year?


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I wasn't aware that they had.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

they still have them...deadline to enter aug 15...go to odnr website look under nature preserves


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Where exactly on the ODNR page are you seeing the updated info? I found articles / press releases, but they are all for last year or the year before.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

paulboomer1 said:


> they still have them...deadline to enter aug 15...go to odnr website look under nature preserves


I must be blind! lol I don't see it at all. Can you post a direct link on here for me so I can see what it is you are looking at. 

These hunts have been GREAT and I am bummed that I can't find any info on them this year.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Go to odnr website, under hunting and the top right theres a search box type in nature preserve then you see apply for controlled deer and water fowl hunts hope this helps


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://ohiodnr.com/home_page/NewsRe...-at-Lake-Katharine-State-Nature-Preserve.aspx


http://ohiodnr.com/home_page/NewsRe...-at-Lake-Katharine-State-Nature-Preserve.aspx


----------



## Firemanjoe15 (Jun 9, 2008)

just so you are aware those links are from july and august 2010 not 2011.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

sam kegg said:


> Go to odnr website, under hunting and the top right theres a search box type in nature preserve then you see apply for controlled deer and water fowl hunts hope this helps


Those are not the same thing I am wondering about. The nature preserve hunts were different than the typical controlled hunts available each year. Unless I am just missing something of course. I have sent emails asking about this to the ODNR people and get no reply.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

There are several places where they usually have drawings for hunting spots on some of the preserves and parks that are different than the controlled hunts. One of the areas I go to, they always do the deer drawing a week after the duck blind drawings.
You show up, show them a valid hunting license, fill out the entry tag and it gets dropped in the box. The drawings are done pretty much just like the duck blind drawings. You have to show up that day, and you have to be there for the drawing.
They have 20 spots, but you are limited to does. But, after they draw the 20 names, they then put those 20 back in to be drawn again for the one buck tag. That is for the area I went to.
I was the first name drawn, and the buck tag went to an 8 year old girl. I don't know if she ever got it, but I know on opening day a 7 year old boy shot at a buck. It had ran right by me and then I heard the boys father yelling at him off in the distance about how he wasn't allowed to shoot at that.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll call the ranger for that preserve on Tuesday when he's in, and see what he says.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

they are holding the drawings in sept. for 9 nature preserves. check the odnr site under nature preserves.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

paulboomer1 said:


> they are holding the drawings in sept. for 9 nature preserves. check the odnr site under nature preserves.


Yeah, I saw that they have just been posted. I was actually talking via email to one of the ODNR guys who was super nice and helpful. Only 9 preserves are open this year. Only two remotely close to me. Still gonna apply and hope for the best.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I called the ranger for the area I won to hunt last year.....And his number is no longer in service.


----------

